# Disable this.



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

I keep getting this on my web browser. I installed Google Chrome that did not solve this. Made the suggested changes and in Chrome. I never use Google Chrome. I use Avant Browser. This happens on both my Windows XP and Windows 8.1 computer. How can this be fixed?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

You will have to be a bit more specific as to what exactly the message is, and what it relates to, is it flash player?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Could you post a screenshot?

What antivirus are you running?


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Could you post a screenshot? What antivirus are you running?


Sorry yes.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks like you need to click 'Update plug-in'.

Did you try that?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

If it doesn't work, you probably need to reinstall Flash Player.

Follow the instructions here > Flash Player Uninstaller

When you get to the final step, click 'check the status of Flash Player'.

If you followed the instructions correctly, you should be informed that Flash Player is not installed and you will be provided with a link to a fresh copy.

Let us know if this helps.


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

Deejay100six said:


> Looks like you need to click 'Update plug-in'. Did you try that?


 I did update the plug in.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

They were blocking Flash as default due to security issues, there was a new version of FireFox released yesterday which has now re-enabled Flash https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/all/


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

joeten said:


> They were blocking Flash as default due to security issues, there was a new version of FireFox released yesterday which has now re-enabled Flash https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/all/


I don't think he uses Firefox.



MudPuppy2015 said:


> I never use Google Chrome. I use Avant Browser.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like Flash isn't playing with your browser.

See here:

https://forums.adobe.com/thread/1421302?tstart=0


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

DJ, I saw that, it made me wonder if it was also causing issues with other browsers.


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

Should be a setting to choose the "RUN THIS TIME" automatically instead of having to choose each time.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It seems like its a browser issue instead of Flash.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

MudPuppy2015 said:


> Should be a setting to choose the "RUN THIS TIME" automatically instead of having to choose each time.


This was occurring in FireFox also, the need to authorise Flash to run every instance.
I believe they have now updated FF and there is no need to do this anymore.


----------

